# VGA-Scart -, oder VGA-SVideo Adapter



## PhenomII-Fan (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich möchte mein Netbook mit meinem alten Philips *Röhrenfernsehr* verbinden.
Nun, da mein Netbook nur einen VGA Ausgang besitzt und mein Fernsehr nur die Eingänge Scart und S-Video bietet, 
bleiben nur die Möglichkeiten VGA zu S-Video & VGA zu Scart.

Jetzt habe ich mich schon etwas umgeschaut und es gibt solche Adapter zu kaufen, ABER scheinbar vertragen sich nur die wenigsten Röhrenfernsehr mit dieser Methode (da der Fernsehr anscheinend nicht merkt, dass da eine Video-Quelle ist und den "Port freigibt").

Dann habe ich mir ein Adapterkabel (VGA zu Scart) bei MM gekauft, es hat aber mit allen getesteten Einstellung und Varianten nicht funktioniert. 

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, wie ich mein Bildsignal vom Netbook an meinen Fernseher schicken kann? 
Übrigens, das Tonsignal ist erstmal egal, da habe ich schon was.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen, ich wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2010)

Das geht meines Wissens nur mit einem aktiven Wandler, und der ist nicht billig - quasi ne Art externe Grafikkarte. Sind halt auch rel. teuer, weil kaum jemand so was braucht    Und auf nem RöhrenTV wird das Bild eh grausam aussehen, außer es handelt sich um Filme, die sind sozusagen drauf ausgelegt, trotz der schlechten Auflösung ein scheinbar gestochen scharfes Bild zu liefern. D.h. zB textverarbeitung, gaming, internet usw. kannst Du mit nem RöhrenTV an sich eh komplett knicken.


VGA auf Scart adaptieren geht an sich nur für Beamer, da DIE wiederum an ihrem Scart- oder VGA-Eingang  auch das jeweils andere Signal "erkennen" können.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. Juli 2010)

Man, das ging aber fix. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Das geht meines Wissens nur mit einem aktiven Wandler, und der ist nicht billig - quasi ne Art externe Grafikkarte. Sind halt auch rel. teuer,


Ja, dass mit Wandlern habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ich kenne mich da aber zu wenig aus.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Und auf nem RöhrenTV wird das Bild eh grausam aussehen, außer es handelt sich um Filme, die sind sozusagen drauf ausgelegt, trotz der schlechten Auflösung ein scheinbar gestochen scharfes Bild zu liefern. D.h. zB textverarbeitung, gaming, internet usw. kannst Du mit nem RöhrenTV an sich eh komplett knicken.


Richtig, ich will es *nur* für Filme nutzen und da muss es definitiv gut aussehen, da ich es sonst von einem anderen PC per Grafikkarte -> S-Video -> S-Video -> Fernsehr auch wunderbar hinbekommen habe.

Was ich noch mal gelesen habe, dass es Wandler etc. gibt, diese aber nur in eine Richtung arbeiten, in meinem Fall war es genau die falsche Richtung.   - Stimmt das so?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Also, das ist korrekt: der Wandler muss halt ein VGA in Scart bzw. SVHS umwandeln, dabei muss er was ganz anderes machen als VON scart auf VGA - kann aber sein, dass es auch welche für beide Richtungen gibt.

Ich hab auch mal RELATIV günstige Wandler gesehen, aber da war auch dann die Bildqualität sichtbar schlechter als mit "besseren", aber da muss man halt mal gucken, wie das ist...

zB Konverter VGA auf Video - Protelo.de - Elektronik und Zubehör - Konverter König VGA auf Video CMPTELVIEW1

oder Geniatech PC VGA zu TV Composite Video RGB Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. Juli 2010)

Den Geniatech hatte ich auch schon vor einigen Tagen gefunden, nur war ich mir da überhaupt nicht sicher, ob es dann auch funktioniert. Und da frage ich ehr in einem Forum noch mal nach, als mich mit Suchmaschinen herumzukämpfen. 

Wäre das so ein Beispiel, wo Du sagtest, dass billigere Geräte meist eine schlechtere Bildqualität haben als teuere?

Ansonsten würde ich nämlich das Ding mal bestellen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Hab kene Beispiele, aber schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die Qualität schwankt... aber gut, das sind 14 Leute, bei denen das wohl ganz gut klappt. Ich würd es riskieren.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. Juli 2010)

Na, dann werd ich den Wandler mal bestellen.
Wenn es dann doch nicht funktionieren sollte, dann schicke ich ihn halt zurück.

Ich wohne ca. 5km von einem Amazon Lager entfernt, da ist die Lieferung immer in 1-2 Tagen da. 

Falls euch noch etwas einfallen sollte, dann schreibt es noch rein, ansonsten Danke erstmal.

Ich melde mich dann nochmal, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, sag bitte mal ob das geht. Ich brauche auch son teil für meine alte Röhre


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. Juli 2010)

Aha, schau an noch jemand...

Warten wir's ab, vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch ein paar mehr dazu. 

Ich geb auf jeden Fall bescheid, wenn ich es bekommen und ausführlich getestet habe. Ich persönlich sehe aber große Chancen, dass es funktioniert, nur die Bildqualität..., aber das werde ich ja dann sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Speziell der Wandler im amazonlink wird aber nicht direkt von amazon angeboten - kann also länger dauern, und da es unter 40€ kostet, kannst Du es evlt. nicht zurücksenden, jedenfalls nicht kostenfrei. Wenn es direkt von amazon käme, ging das vlt. eher (bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob die auch ne Wertgrenze dafür haben).


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Speziell der Wandler im amazonlink wird aber nicht direkt von amazon angeboten - kann also länger dauern, und da es unter 40€ kostet, kannst Du es evlt. nicht zurücksenden, jedenfalls nicht kostenfrei. Wenn es direkt von amazon käme, ging das vlt. eher (bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob die auch ne Wertgrenze dafür haben).


Aha, gut zu wissen. 
Ich werde es wohl einfach ausprobieren (müssen).


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. Juli 2010)

Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber jetzt... :

So, wir haben vor einigen Tagen Tagen die halbe Wohnung umgeräumt und da steht jetzt haufenweiße Technik an einem anderen Ort, als vorher.

Deswegen wäre jetzt der Wandler teilweiße sinnlos, da jetzt die Möglichkeit entstanden ist, die Videos über einen HTPC per S-Video-Ausgang über den Röhrenfernsehr anzusehen.

Wäre das mit dem umräumen nicht gekommen, hätte ich mir definitiv den Wandler zugelegt und ihn getestet!

@D!str(+)yer

Das Gerät habe ich dann also nicht gekauft, dennoch sehe ich gute Chancen in dem Wandler. Auch da der Preis von ca. 20€ bei Amazon nicht zu teuer ist würde ich es definitiv auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.


----------

